# New Sig 229 to me



## mckaloz1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just got my first Sig. Got a used 229 DAK. .40 cal. Was a dept. of Corrections gun so most likely used only for qualifying. Looks pretty new. great shape. Paid 395 for it. Will post a pic later. Now to get out and shoot it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats! You should enjoy it, I love mine. That's an excelent price too, depending on the condition. We need pics!!


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

congrats, seems like a great price too

I love my Sig P229 E2


----------



## mckaloz1 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Pics of my Sig*

Was gonna post a few pics of my new Sig, but it says I can't post attachments yet


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats!
I have a sport version in .357 Sig thats a great shooter


----------



## NiceShootinTex (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats man! I just put a deposit down on my first Sig. It's a p229 9mm, I can't wait to get it on the range. Enjoy!


----------



## mckaloz1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Originally was going to get a P250 in .40, but have wanted a 229 for many years and when they offerd me the deal I could not turn it down. I'll get my 250 in May. probably go with 9mm to start with. What do you guys have/carry? I have a Taurus PT745 .45, and now the Sig P229 in .40


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Wooooooo, $395.00 for a DOC Sig 229 that probably never saw anything stronger than dust, and fired for qualification. You did real good.


----------



## mckaloz1 (Jan 11, 2011)

SigZagger said:


> Wooooooo, $395.00 for a DOC Sig 229 that probably never saw anything stronger than dust, and fired for qualification. You did real good.


Thanks. I thought the same thing.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*new sig 229*

congrats, thats a great price on a great gun. Where did you find a used DOC gun though? because that sounds like a great deal


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow what a deal...I purchased mine new and can't remember exactly what I paid but I am thinking around $900, I also bought a trigger and holster and ammo so I am not sure the price of the pistol. 
One thing I am sure of it is the best handgun that I have ever owned.

The wife and I shot yesterday... I just bought a new Beretta PX4 Storm sub compact in 9, we also have a Walther P-5, Smith Airweight .38 and a .380 Ruger. The Sig just out shoots all of them hands down.

Congratulations you will love it...


----------

